# Leaking Oil Filter Housing O-Ring



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

Situation has already been taken care of by dealer (where oil change was done, approx. 40K+ miles) for my '06 GLI, but I was suprised to have an oil leak after the dealer changed oil and filter due to the oil-filter housing O-Ring not seating/sealing properly. Had similar cartridge-type filter housing on my '95 Passat's 2.8 VRG, never a leak in over 100k worth of changes, no leaking from earlier oil changes on this car till just recently. Anyone else have to look out for that filter-housing O-Ring seal?


----------

